# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Interactive globe of ancient earth

## PaperGriffin

Hi All,

I stumbled across this today and thought others may find it interesting. It's a globe of ancient earth that lets you see how the continents changed over the millennia. Just use the drop-down at the top of the screen to jump to different time frames.

https://dinosaurpictures.org/ancient-earth#200

----------


## czaczaja

Very insightful. Pity it goes only as recent as 20 Mya. I would love a similar map going back in 10's of K's to help me work on my Ice Age maps  :Neutral:

----------

